# 315 gallon. Version 2.



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold my 315 gallon tank the other day to a fellow BCA member and this is what the buyer turned it into. In the process of setting up a gigantic fancy goldfish tank!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, lucky goldies!


----------



## GlitterGourami (Oct 22, 2013)

So cool! Goldies are underrated little gems - lucky fish!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i wanna see more!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Any updates


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer changed the setup to monster fish. Goldfish was just for fun lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the update. Not the final setup though as I'll be adding more plants.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Decor looks very good. Looks like an entire tree you fit in there!

Glad my old tank is getting some good use out of it!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

All the cichlids will be remove as they destroyed my priced bolbitis. Looks like crap now but still triving.


----------

